# 7 1/2" Gauge Phoenix PB11 installation questions



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey guys,

The winter season has made us halt all our outdoor railroading activities, but with a burst of heat coming our way, we are getting ready to start our projects back up.

One of those projects is to put a sound system in our 7 1/2" Gauge Railsystems PRR FA-1 gas hydraulic. The plan is to put the sound board, with a second battery in the control car directly behind the engine along with an amplifier and run the cables up into the engine for a pair of speakers and also connect the two batteries together (1 in the engine, 1 in the control car).


Now, I was wondering if anyone has any good suggestions on amplifiers and speakers for this size of application? I don't know the exact dimensions of the space available inside the engine, but we are planning to fit two of the largest speakers we can in there.

Also, how would the speed control for the engine rumble work for this?, would we just want to put the mechanism for this on the control cars axles? 


Oh, one last thing - how easy is it to wire up without much experience wiring these types of devices? 


Thanks,

Patrick


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Patrick, 

If my memory serves me correctly, there is a good wiring diagram on the Phoenix website in the 2K2 (and the new ones too) manual that is for exactly what you are planning on doing. 

Check this out: http://www.phoenixsound.com/pdf/Ride_On.pdf

Keith


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

The problem is that this guide is for people with battery powered engines, ours is a gas hydraulic which means we wont be able to control the rpm by the controller, and some of the other wiring i going to be different.

I am sure we could figure it out, but we are more of trying to figure out a good amplifier and speakers to use.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By ChaoticRambo on 12 Feb 2011 09:18 AM 
Hey guys,

The winter season has made us halt all our outdoor railroading activities, but with a burst of heat coming our way, we are getting ready to start our projects back up.

One of those projects is to put a sound system in our 7 1/2" Gauge Railsystems PRR FA-1 gas hydraulic. The plan is to put the sound board, with a second battery in the control car directly behind the engine along with an amplifier and run the cables up into the engine for a pair of speakers and also connect the two batteries together (1 in the engine, 1 in the control car).


Now, I was wondering if anyone has any good suggestions on amplifiers and speakers for this size of application? I don't know the exact dimensions of the space available inside the engine, but we are planning to fit two of the largest speakers we can in there.

Also, how would the speed control for the engine rumble work for this?, would we just want to put the mechanism for this on the control cars axles? 


Oh, one last thing - how easy is it to wire up without much experience wiring these types of devices? 


Thanks,

Patric


You might try to get ahold of this guy through the Airwire Group on Yahoo. Regal

Here's the link


AirWire: View Photo: Richard Day holding Controller


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

The P8 has five usable triggers for diesels. 
I believe you can use one of those trigger functions with a reed switch and magnet set up as a wheel revolution counter to make the rumble increase. 

Also one of the other triggers can be assigned to get it to rev up just before moving.


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks for the info, hopefully we will get started on this project in the next month or so, as running season is approaching quickly.


----------

